# Future walking canes



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I have to wait for to these to dry for a year...


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Look interesting. What kind of wood?


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

not for sure what of kind of wood it is, but it sure is hard from what I can tell...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Waiting is the hard part! But if you keep building up your stock, one of these days you won't have to wait!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

What are you planning on doing with them?

Some woods you can carve green(if that is what you had in mind)


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

One on the left is a future Shillelagh the others will be made into canes.

Here is the photo for the cane handles


----------

